# Betta Breeding - Spawn 1



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

My first successful spawn is growing really fast now! Just moved the larger ones to another tank to allow the smaller ones to catch up. Pics of my two favourites. 
Male - Turquoise/Pink VT
Female - Red Plakat


----------

